# where to buy blanks



## joshpink (Oct 4, 2008)

I try to find where to buy blank tshirts wholesale , also good brands , tagless good price


----------



## joshpink (Oct 4, 2008)

600 plus tshirts 3.00 or less


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Where are you located? 

We have a whole section of the forum for finding blank t-shirts here: Find Wholesale Blank T-Shirts and Other Imprintable Products - T-Shirt Forums

SanMar.com, TSCApparel.com, AlphaShirt.com are good places to start.


----------



## JuanVicar (Sep 7, 2009)

depends on the scale, how many do you need


----------



## Mosart (Sep 8, 2009)

I too am looking for blank t shirts the good 100% cotton quality......does anyone know any good spots?


----------



## itsdawit (Oct 9, 2009)

I am going to take over the forums as the new "Rodney" haha, no but he usually comes with good information and this is what I plan to do. Shirts for that price, brands like American Apparel are out of the question, but you can do anything from a gildan, hanes, or fruit of the loom to name a few, or even proclub for an extra $0.60


----------

